# Venus Fly Trap questions.



## bsharrah (Jan 15, 2008)

My son has asked my to build a small vivarium specifically for VFT's. I am thinking of using a 10g vertical I already have assembled but is void of plants at the moment. Will this be big enough for a few VFT's and is there any other carnivorus plants that could be added? I understand these need a dormant period. How do you provide that?

Also, where does anyone suggest I acquire the plants? I see them in Lowes all the time but wasn't sure if that is a good source, bad source, or doesn't matter.

BTW, there will be no frogs added to this.

Bart


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Remember, VFT's need a dormant period.

I'm not sure how your proposed tank would work with that.

There are a number of excellent places to get Carnivorous Plants. California Carnivores has an excellent reputation and a wide variety (and a really good book written by the owner).

s


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

Honestly VFTs in a tank probably won't work unless you can really provide a winter spell for them for dormancy. There are ways you can grow them outside in your area but they take some doing.

If you want terrarium type plants best bet would be small Nepenthes, tropical Drosera and the Mexican Pinguicula.

There are good sources for CPs and there are a few bad ones. Lowes/Home Depot typically have the "cube o death" and those are not that bad if you get to them before they are all dried out and etiolated. And there are dozens of online vendors. Only one of those I would say to avoid is Peter Paul's Nursery, most any of the others are fine though. And you could also try checking with the NECPS which is sort of local to your area. They have meetings with plant swaps and such.


----------



## tonying (Mar 6, 2008)

About the winter dormancy, it's important to keep in mind that they're quite sensitive while dormant. I lost my only VFT during winter dormancy, probably because I disturbed it too much by changing soil (next time I'll try pure peat moss).


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

if i were you i would build a 10gal horizontal tank for the vft, because they do not need a tall tank. about the dormant period you can imitate this by either removing the vfts from the tank plant it in a pot, seal it up in a bag so that it can keep moister, then placing the plant in the refrigerator for like 3 month. while the plant is in its dormant period it dosnt need light so it will be fine in a dark fridge. or if you have a fridge that you can fit the whole tank in you can do it that way, aslong as the tank is sealed to retain moister. the other option is to put the tank outside over the winter if you live somewhere that you dont have to worry about freezing.


----------

